# Truck blowing fuse to trailer running lights



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

My truck recently blew a fuse to the trailer running lights. The repair shop suggested that the trailer has a short somewhere. Any suggestions on how to diagnose the problem? 

I bought the trailer in November. In January I replaced one running light that was broken. About two weeks ago, the fuse blew. After the fuse blew out, i did replace the emergency breakaway kit as that needed replacement anyway. 

Now that the fuse has been replaced, all the lights work. At least for now.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

It's hard to Identify a problem that comes and goes. I it will steadily blow the fuse you can check continuity at the trailer plug in going from each wire to ground til you find the one with continuity to the ground and that is the one shorting out. The easiest way is to just replace the wiring if it comes and goes. The wire isn't expensive at all and you can just attach the new wire to the old and pull it thru the same wiring chase .


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Often it is in one of the plugs with a loose wire that "arcs" and pops a fuse to protect the rest of the lighting system. A loose bulb not tight in a socket can go haywire a system too.

There are simple and easy ways to diagnose, the fact with the couple things you did returned the lights sounds like you may have found your problem.
If the problem comes back, let us know...
Several members are great at this stuff...:smile:

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I had that problem too with a fairly new trailer. I bought the trailer brand new and within two years it was blowing fuses. Trailer shop can't find anything wrong with it, then my husband replaced the plug, problem solved.


----------

